# drought



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

I have had my does for 6 months and are now old enough to mate. I have had them in with my little boy for 4 months and introduced my other boy 3 months ago they ALL get along great inc the boys who have been housed together before introductions to the females. 
The problem is I that non of my girls are even pregnant Grr. 
I think the guys are defo interested as i have seen them chasing around the females n trying to mount them. I thuink my girls are giving them a hard time as I have never seen them get close they end up being chased off. 
I have tryed various methods of swaping and seperating the girls between the two guys but nothing seems to work.
Im getting desperate now I have promised babies to 2 friends, they are fine with the wait but im getting impatient lol 
Could anyone help to change my females mind about breeding?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

does are best mated for the first time before 16 weeks.They may now be infertile.Alternatively your boys might not be butch enough if they have been co exsisting in bachelor tranquility.Is there anyone close enough who could lend you a proven buck or who would have your does for mating for a short while?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i agree with sarah, these does could be half way through their life, or even more so. I wouldnt try a first mating at 6 months as their bodies wont cope as well - or like sarah said, could be now infertile. i go for 12 weeks as a general guide.


----------

